# possible sponge in tank?



## jeff20578 (Mar 3, 2009)

What I have is a white cotton looking "thing" growing in a few spots in my tank. THe best way for me to discribe it is, it is about 1/2" -3/4" in length - the bottom part that is attached to the rock is the fattest part and it goes into a point. At the top of the point is a hand that possibly grabs food that floats past it. Could'nt find a picture online to post. 

If you know what this possibly is, should i leave it or try to remove them?

thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if its what your describing, i cant think of the name but these things "fish" for food. 

is it like a little string that catches food? they are harmless unless close to corals which they will sting.


----------

